# Looking for Photos of Madone in Pearl Carbon



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey All

Going back and forth between a couple of different paints (Pearl Carbon, Black and Starry Night) for my Project One Madone build, but can't seem to find any photos of the Pearl Carbon. Anyone have a bike painted in the Pearl Carbon that could post some photos?

Thanks


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Here are a couple. One outside in the sun, and a couple inside as I was building it. It is by far my favorite color for a bike.


----------



## gregdogg62 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the photos. The bike looks beautiful. What color did you go with for the decals?


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! 

Decals are "bright silver" I believe. Looks sweet in the sunlight...


----------

